# Hunka hunka! Loving this boy!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jameson got properly scissored this weekend by Chrystal Murray, who handled Quincy for us. He is 6 3/4 months old, 23.5 inches square and 40 pounds. We are loving how he is maturing. Chrystal and her partner assessed him and said he would definitely be competitive with what is out there, and that he can be entered when he is nine months old...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He's so handsome! But what I like best is that he has a face that 'smiles'.....some standards always look so serious and regal, but I like the ones that always seem to have a smile on their face!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I noticed he is a huge smiler too. Seems to have a secret he is not letting us in on. Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A novice stack:


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

He's lovely!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Nice cheeks. LOL
He's looking good.  I have seen several males that have such a fine face they don't look male enough to me, but Jameson is certainly male looking. He has a nice boy face. 

I want to know how the heck people get their feet so nice and smooth like Jameson's! Is it the clipper? Is it the technique? No matter how long I take, I can't get feet smooth with a 40, so I shave feet about 5 days before a show. By the show they are smooth. 

Thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## AngieW (Sep 21, 2013)

He is stunning.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

So handsome.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I LOVE his face !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Jameson is stunning!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Nice cheeks. LOL
> He's looking good.  I have seen several males that have such a fine face they don't look male enough to me, but Jameson is certainly male looking. He has a nice boy face.
> 
> I want to know how the heck people get their feet so nice and smooth like Jameson's! Is it the clipper? Is it the technique? No matter how long I take, I can't get feet smooth with a 40, so I shave feet about 5 days before a show. By the show they are smooth.
> ...


Thanks so much! I find him to look very masculine too. Not heavy or coarse, just very mannish. And his cheeks...aren't they nice?

I use a 40 blade on the feet and get them good and clean. I would imagine that is what was used on Jameson too. What do you mean by smooth? Do you prefer thew look after growing out a few days?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh he is so lovely. Such a nice solid boy. I can't wait for him to grow up.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

He is so handsome! love his smiling face!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

He is so handsome. It's nice to see another close to vogue age so I can compare. Is there a reason he won't be entered sooner than 8 months? Does this bypass the gangly stage or something?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ItzaClip said:


> He is so handsome. It's nice to see another close to vogue age so I can compare. Is there a reason he won't be entered sooner than 8 months? Does this bypass the gangly stage or something?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are waiting because his prospective handler would like to see him grow more neck hair and get more leash work in. Jr. pups also do not usually do very well, so waiting until 9 months pushes him into the Sr. class.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i am loving this little man too! he has a wonderful personality. he makes us laugh even when we want to be stern with him. he has a spirit that i would never want to break. he is very happy all the time. he has a wonderful built - solid as you could hope for, strong as a bull. he is now 44 lbs and 24" square - he's growing perfectly. thank you for all the very nice compliments. they are most appreciated.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> A novice stack:


yes, novice stack for sure. but i am new at this and am enjoying learning. thankfully, cherie has been an amazing mentor for me. she is very patient and never tires of my sometimes ridiculous questions - i appreciate her patience :adore: also thankful for other wonderful breeders who want to see jameson reach his full potential and have been generous with their knowledge.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...it is my pleasure to work with someone who is so incredible keen and eager to learn. Have you seen the photos of me stacking the dogs when I was learning? Hahahaha! I was much younger than you ( Seven to be exact ) but I had my hand around the tail like it might jump off the dog's back and attack me! You are in that same place...taking baby steps toward becoming all you hope to be with him and the next one. I am very proud of you!

I'd also like to give a shout out to NOLA for giving you such sage advice and taking a genuine interest in helping you improve. Much appreciated Tabatha!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, for sure, NOLA has been wonderfully supportive and has helped me understand the concept of stacking. i am looking forward to meeting her next April at PCA 2014 !!!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I love his happy face. He is beautiful!


----------

